# Cyclocross bike for the roads



## Used2Run (Sep 5, 2012)

So, I'm sure in my lurking I've seen something about this but can't find anything after a few minutes of using the search function. Does anybody here use a cross bike as their main road bike? I have a Trek X02 and Jamis Quest and really like the Trek. Much better than my Jamis. The Trek is a 1x10 but only needs a chain ring, derailleur, tires, and brifter to be ready for the roads. I know a lot of people commute on cross bikes but does anybody on here do the majority/all of their training on a cross bike? The Trek is 2-3 lbs lighter, stiffer, and fits a little better than my Jamis so it seems like a good idea plus would free up cash for upgrades or more cycling gear but I don't know if there is something I'm missing that would make this a bad idea.

Thanks for any opinions and help!


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

I ride my cross bike as my main bike both on and off pavement:
- Monstercross Bicycle Build

On pavement, the larger and lower pressure tires give a nice comfortable ride without being too slow. And I have better gearing (3x10) on my cross bike than I do on my other bikes.

That said, I do note the cross bike is about 1-2MPH slower (w/ 40mm tires) in top speed over my road bike (w/ 28mm tires), but it is nice not having to watch out for road debris to avoid all the time.


----------



## Doc_D (Mar 16, 2006)

I use my Salsa Chili Con Crosso as my winter training bike. But once the weather clears up I ride a Giant TCR Advanced (soon to be a Specalized Tarmac).

It depends on what you are doing. If you're just recreationally riding there's no reason you couldn't do it all with just your cross bike. If you're racing, doing hammerfest group rides or do a lot of century+ rides you might be better served by a dedicated road bike.

I suspect all else being equal, in an all out 20 minute time trial effort on flat pavement, I'd maybe be 0.5 - 1.0 mph slower on my cross bike. It would mainly be due to the aero position then rolling resistance and to a much lesser degree the weight difference.


----------



## Used2Run (Sep 5, 2012)

The cross bike would still be slower with 23mm tires on it? My cross bike is lighter than my road bike (steel vs aluminum frame) but I'm guessing the riding position would be the x-factor making it slower than a road bike of comparable weight?


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

I also use my cross bike (Sworks Tricross) as my primary road bike. I actually like it better than my road bike (Trek 5200).


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

The cross bike would probably be a little slower due to being less aerodynamic than your road bike.


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

Many of the road bikes from the 80's and early 90's had fairly relaxed angles by todays standards, today's frames have a much twitchier feel IMHO.

Cross bikes still have that relaxed geometry that is suited to long hours in the saddle. Slap some 23mm tireson there and that sucker will fly.

Bill


----------



## crosscat (Dec 9, 2011)

My cross bike is also my road bike. I commute on it, have done some mt. bike trails on it, did a Tuesday night crit series on it, race CX on it. There have been times I wished for more gearing and better brakes, but it has served me well as a general do it all bike. I prefer my Mt. Bike in the woods but otherwise, the CX bike would be my choice if I could only have one. Having said that, I will likely buy a dedicated road bike in the spring to do some road racing and longer group rides.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

My primary commuter is a cross bike. It's just as fast as my pure roadies, just not quite as quick.

All my bikes have my contact points in the same place, so there's no difference in how aero (or not) my position is.


----------



## partyofone (Feb 8, 2012)

My ONLY bike is a cross bike, so yes. I run 25mm tires on it all year. Works for me.


----------



## DocRogers (Feb 16, 2006)

I rode my 'cross bike as my main road bike for most of 2012, and it worked really well for me. I have 3 routes out of my neighborhood, 2 of which are unpaved, and the 'cross bike is a lot nicer on gravel than a road bike. I run 32c knobbies and give up 1-2 mph compared to my road bike.


----------



## dcg8tr (Jun 13, 2012)

I have a CAADX I use on the roads, gravel, and some trails around here, I do not have a dedicated road bike


----------



## Used2Run (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm starting to consider a second wheel set and making this my all time bike until I can afford a nice carbon fiber road bike. I'm also considering a few bikes I've found on ebay but I don't know enough about geometry and what I like to really feel comfortable getting another bike from there yet...


----------



## Pattonn (Nov 7, 2012)

Used2Run said:


> So, I'm sure in my lurking I've seen something about this but can't find anything after a few minutes of using the search function. Does anybody here use a cross bike as their main road bike? I have a Trek X02 and Jamis Quest and really like the Trek. Much better than my Jamis. The Trek is a 1x10 but only needs a chain ring, derailleur, tires, and brifter to be ready for the roads. I know a lot of people commute on cross bikes but does anybody on here do the majority/all of their training on a cross bike? The Trek is 2-3 lbs lighter, stiffer, and fits a little better than my Jamis so it seems like a good idea plus would free up cash for upgrades or more cycling gear but I don't know if there is something I'm missing that would make this a bad idea.
> 
> Thanks for any opinions and help!


I do almost all of my training miles on my Cronus CX Pro. I like it because I can run 28 mm tires with no clearance problems and fit full fenders. It is not quite as fast as my Cervelo R3 due to a smaller chain ring and heavier wheels... but that is not an issue from October to April when most of my miles are alone through the nasty wet Seattle winter. Winter riding is hard on equipment and this saves my road bike for the glorious summer rides in the mountains. 

If you like riding your cross bike I would say go for it... I mean that is what this is all about, right? Ride what you like and have fun!


----------



## pmt (Aug 4, 2009)

At the speeds that most of us ride, a 'cross bike isn't going to be any slower at all. I have multiple road bikes and a Trek XO1, and love 'em all. The XO1 is fantastic for not only rain riding, as it's much easier to wipe down after the ride, but is also perfectly comfortable and fast for 200k brevets.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

brucew said:


> it's just as fast as my pure roadies, just not quite as quick..


huh ?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

AlanE said:


> huh ?


most likely he's referencing handling. 'fast' is a speed thing...'quick' is usually used when describing handling or acceleration. a car is fast if it goes 200mph...it's quick if it gets there in 10 seconds. 
i ride my Trek Cronus on the road all the time, i have fenders on it now for winter commuting and it's great. i've done group rides on it even w/ the 46 and kept up no prob. the handling is actually very similar to my Madone, i would have no problem racing a crit on the Cronus.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

If the cross bike fits better, you'll probably be happier riding that bike. Changing the shifters and getting some lighter wheels would make it just fine for on-road use.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

I commuted for years on one of my cross bikes with a set of road wheels and swapping the 48T big ring for a 50T. Running a 50x12 max gear (same as a 53x13) I never had issues keeping up with the dedicated roadies I rode with or joined on my ride home. I could ride a 25 mph paceline with no trouble. The only difference in my cross bikes from my road is a slightly higher riding position (better for commuting anyhow), the brakes and tire clearance and the gearing. The tires and chainrings are an easy switch and cantis can be set up to stop well. So the only thing holding you back would be legs and lungs


----------



## Used2Run (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm going throw some road tires on it tonight and take it for a spin tomorrow morning and see how it goes. It could be fun.


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

dcg8tr said:


> I have a CAADX I use on the roads, gravel, and some trails around here, I do not have a dedicated road bike


Same with my SuperX here in NM. I guess that means that it is also my dedicated road bike.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

Used2Run said:


> I'm going throw some road tires on it tonight and take it for a spin tomorrow morning and see how it goes. It could be fun.


and if you have some routes that can incorporate trail get some decent mixed tires and have at it. I had joined a group on a commute home once, not a total hammer fest but decent paced. We were all taking turns pulling when one rider jumped off the front. I hopped his wheel and we were off on a break. He attacked me a couple times and then I came around him on a slight downhill stretch. I opened a gap, waved good bye bunny hopped the curb and took off down a fire road. He yelled "Now that looks fun" as he continued on, I yelled back "Don't lose that gap" and was off


----------



## Used2Run (Sep 5, 2012)

Fortunately, I can and have done that. There are plenty of gravel roads within a few miles of my house. I've done a 40ish mile mixed group ride and have hit up the back roads a few times on my own. I figure, the tires are going to wear out before next cross season unless I don't ride it so it's no biggie if they wear down. I'm used to buying $500-600 or so in running shoes a year so a few tires aren't going to kill me.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

Used to have a cross bike as my only road bike, ran 23 mm tires on it, and for all my recreational riding, it was fine. I eventually wanted carbon, so I sold it to get a nice carbon road bike, since I don't actually do any cx racing.


----------



## Island Volpe (Apr 12, 2012)

*Gonna start road races*



atpjunkie said:


> I commuted for years on one of my cross bikes with a set of road wheels and swapping the 48T big ring for a 50T. Running a 50x12 max gear (same as a 53x13) I never had issues keeping up with the dedicated roadies I rode with or joined on my ride home. I could ride a 25 mph paceline with no trouble. The only difference in my cross bikes from my road is a slightly higher riding position (better for commuting anyhow), the brakes and tire clearance and the gearing. The tires and chainrings are an easy switch and cantis can be set up to stop well. So the only thing holding you back would be legs and lungs


I have a chromoly steel 2007 Bianchi Volpe which is an early cyclocross model (I believe) but mostly branded now as a touring bike. I've had it since March of this year, and am fantasizing about joining some races. I don't really have the cash for another bike. There is a long course triathlon in March 2013 that has a 60K road portion that I may do. So far the triple crank helps in the hills, and I also swapped the large chainring with a 50T to help a bit on the flats. I keep joining the contests here to see of I can win a wheelset that I can dedicate to slick tires. I need more training! Happy New Year, all.


----------



## velocanman (Jul 15, 2011)

I use two different CX bikes for my commuters and they are almost as fast around town as my road bike, and I prefer not to carry a 30-lb pack on my road bike.

I've got a steel SS geared at 46x16 and a carbon CX frame with Ultegra 6600 2x10. The carbon CX is my go-to bike for offseason dirt and paved road rides.


----------



## rideorglide (Dec 3, 2005)

4Crawler said:


> I ride my cross bike as my main bike both on and off pavement:
> - Monstercross Bicycle Build
> 
> On pavement, the larger and lower pressure tires give a nice comfortable ride without being too slow. And I have better gearing (3x10) on my cross bike than I do on my other bikes.
> ...


Great pics. Interesting looking machine —*looks really versatile. Do you still have the ability to get back behind the saddle like on an MTB on the trail downhills, or is that not an issue on those trails? Some pretty looking trails by the way -- where are those?


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Aerodynamics? The most important part of aerodynamics on a bike is the rims not the bike itself; and the rims are only good for about 1 mph at over 23mph. You can buy another set of rims for your cross bike that will except narrower tires and be more aero if that's your thing, otherwise most cross bike rims can except a 700cX28 tire. So really all you need is two sets of tires, a narrower set like the 28's for strictly road riding and another 35 tire when you know you'll be riding off the road.


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

Have to admit that my Scott aluminum CX bike is my favorite ride because of its versatility and comfort. I have 35mm tires on it during the winter and 25mm in the warm seasons and can probably go up to 40mm. Road, gravel, dirt, snow, mud, dust: bring it on. I can keep up with the mid-packers on a group road ride but the 48/34 teeth on the front is limiting when trying to hang with the leaders. Another small disadvantage is that I don't think the Avid Shorty cantilever brakes have quite the stopping power at high speeds as the usual sidepulls on road bikes.

For money reasons, bike manufacturers try to segment us (road, CX, hybrid, commuter, blah) into buying multiple bikes but for most, a CX bike would meet a rider's annual requirements. If I could only have one bike, it would be a CX fer sure.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

moonmoth said:


> If I could only have one bike, it would be a CX fer sure.


agreed.


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

rideorglide said:


> Great pics. Interesting looking machine —*looks really versatile. Do you still have the ability to get back behind the saddle like on an MTB on the trail downhills, or is that not an issue on those trails? Some pretty looking trails by the way -- where are those?


I ride mainly in the SF Bay Area of northern California, so that is where all the trail shots are from. Actually did add a 100mm dropper seat post on he bike that lest be shift back quite a ways on steep descents. I don't ride any of the extreme trails or do jumps or big drops, but dropping the saddle 4" really lowers the CG and gives me a lot of room to move around on the bike for moderate descents. With no suspension and 40mm tires, not really good for catching big air anyway.


----------



## Used2Run (Sep 5, 2012)

Well, after much frustration and patching tubes that I popped trying to put them on (my first time doing that...) and got some Gatorskins on my cx bike. I went on an easy 25 mile group ride. It turned into a 4 man pace-line and I ended up at the front for a few miles. I was rolling 22+ for a while and even with just a 39t I was able to hang and lead. I ended up doing about 34. The bike will be getting a few new parts to make it a 2x10 soon.


----------



## Andy Pancroft (Jul 15, 2011)

I ride my cx bike (Ridley X-Night) when I head out with a group or by myself knowing that we are going to have a bit of a "Spirited" ride!!


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

Local roads got so rough after the last resurfacing that I bought myself a Blue Norcross EX for Christmas. Love it so far.


----------



## Used2Run (Sep 5, 2012)

So, after a few minutes on ebay and a few dollars, I now have a 52t big ring on my bike. Oh yeah, it's fast. Watch out cyclists of Northwestern Va. Watch out...


----------



## dcg8tr (Jun 13, 2012)

what is considered Northwestern Va.? Heard of NoVa but not NwVa?


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Used2Run said:


> I'm starting to consider a second wheel set and making this my all time bike until I can afford a nice carbon fiber road bike. ...


This is what I'd recommend: get a second set of "real" road wheels, within your bidget. Put some good quality road tires and lightweight tubes on there, and you'll be very close to road bike in performance. 

There's likely no reason that you can't get your position on the X bike very similar if not identical to the position on a true road bike. I say "likely" because if you like a very aggressive position on a road bike, it might not be possible to get there, but you'll be very close. I have my cross/commuter set up nearly identical to my full-on CF road bike... and I could get even lower on both bikes if I wanted to.

There are some other differences on the X bike like often a taller bottom bracket and slacker seat tube, longer chain stays, thicker/taller front fork legs, but unless you're really aggressively racing, if you put road wheels and tires on it, I doubt that you'll notice any deficiency in even fast group rides. Since your X bike is the lighter of your two choices, all the better (because often X bikes are a little heavier than "comparable" price point road bikes).

Since you have a 1X10 set up and are looking at changing the crank and front shifting, you have the opportunity to avoid what I think is a significant deficiency in typical stock cross bikes used for road riding - the chain rings. Not a huge deal, but there's a reason that typical road cranks aren't the same as cross cranks.

The chain rings are selected for cross bike type riding - (lowish and close-spaced front gearing, no need to really pedal up to high speed going down hill. Probably OK for a single, all around bike, but not optimal. 

You have the chance to either put a regular or compact on it, or what I did - a road triple. A double service bike is an excellent candidate for a road triple. It will give you a crank very similar to a cross double (using the middle and small rings) as well as something with simiar, but broader range than a double road crank with either a 52 or 50 large ring. Hope that makes sense, but that's what I'd do. But I'm a big fan of road triples (ride both a road triple and a compact double).


----------



## Used2Run (Sep 5, 2012)

The area west of NoVa...







I live in the mountains pretty much as far north and west of DC as possible. Fun fact-I live north of DC but still in Va.


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

I just bought a new Trek CrossRip to use for road riding, around-town, paved and gravel rail-trails and MUPS, light singletrack and even loaded touring.
Had to have drop bars and love the relaxed geometry and disc brakes. My old back appreciates the slightly-more-upright riding position.

I'm selecting the parts to build a set of light road wheels for 25s that will make a helluva difference in the quickness of the bike. The stock stuff weighs a lot; the tires alone are over 550gm each.
With the new wheels it'll be good for road work as it is not very much different from a dedicated road bike. AMOF, I'm planning to ride my first century in the early fall.
The stock wheels and tires are bombproof and work well for everything else.

If I had the money I'd own a stable as many others do but for now this is one exceptional bike that really does a lot of things very well. 

And watch out for me on the descents!! With the stability of relaxed geometry, and disc brakes, I'll be blowing by all you guys goin' down the hills!


----------



## kaizen (Apr 9, 2007)

Yup! I just sold my Roubaix and built up this CAADX. Similar geometry as the roubaix and the ride is super cush. It even accelerates faster. I've also picked up more comfort on road and the option to ride fire road, gravel, etc. It has fender and rack mounts, and only weighs about 3 lbs more as built - it weighed 22lbs out of the box though. Love the disc brakes (TRP Hy/Rd), and the Cross gearing (I've set it up 48/34 with 11X28).


----------



## fn1889m (Feb 27, 2011)

Cross Traitor Ruben, 28 tires, compact crank, fenders, works fine as a road bike.


----------



## MJCBH (Nov 25, 2002)

I commute on my K2 Enemy cross bike (with compact road set-up). It's a great spare rain bike as well for wet training. It does roll a few mph slower than my road bike. I've got 35mm tires on it (Conti King-something.. with little knobbies). I just bought a separate set of Contis (Speed tire with much smaller knobbies for hopefully less rolling resistance but still with some extra grip for gravel and rain). What 35mm tires are you guys running?


----------



## PastorPaully (Oct 1, 2013)

I have a bone stock TCX that I have been slowly upgrading. I bought it cheap just to see if I would like having a cross bike. I have discovered that it is so much fun to ride down the road, hit some gravel, and even single track. You get the work out of MTBing and road riding in the same ride.

It is quite a bit slower on the road than my SuperSix, but the bike is still 3 pounds heavier. The Super Six is also more set up for what I want, and the cross bike is getting there. I know guys who buy a cross bike and then have two sets of wheels. One for cross riding/racing and one for road riding. I'm thinking about selling two and getting one nice cross bike with two sets of rims.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

PastorPaully said:


> I have a bone stock TCX that I have been slowly upgrading. I bought it cheap just to see if I would like having a cross bike. I have discovered that it is so much fun to ride down the road, hit some gravel, and even single track. You get the work out of MTBing and road riding in the same ride.
> 
> It is quite a bit slower on the road than my SuperSix, but the bike is still 3 pounds heavier. The Super Six is also more set up for what I want, and the cross bike is getting there. I know guys who buy a cross bike and then have two sets of wheels. One for cross riding/racing and one for road riding. I'm thinking about selling two and getting one nice cross bike with two sets of rims.


IMO it would be easier with disc brakes.

If you have 2 different width rims, adjusting cantis is more tedious than dual pivots (road bike)


----------



## PastorPaully (Oct 1, 2013)

tednugent said:


> IMO it would be easier with disc brakes.
> 
> If you have 2 different width rims, adjusting cantis is more tedious than dual pivots (road bike)


YUP! I should have mentioned that. Thanks, and you are spot on.


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

tihsepa said:


> agreed.


I like CX bikes so much, I have 3 of em. Gunnar Crosshairs for 'all round' use, an Altamira CX 1.0, and a Van Dessel Full Tilt Boogie. Bought the Altamira as a backup for the FTB but I like the Altamira better so raced that most of the season.

Till I got my 02 S-Works back, the FTB WAS my road bike. Right now, it has road sized rings on it. I've ridden that bike up to the low 40s mph (w 34/50 rings) in a group w no problems. I was *just* about to run out of gear when we hit a little rise and everyone slowed down some. 

If I had to pick one, it'd be either the Crosshairs or the Altamira. The nod's going to the Altamira at the moment 'cause its 15# w race wheels on it.

M


----------



## Winn (Feb 15, 2013)

I too ride a Cycloscroos bike full time as a commuter. This is my first year on one but so far I am really enjoying it. I am not so sure I will get a second bike until the kids are all gone and that's along way away. It's a Specialized Tricross '10 (as best as I can tell) so yes it's on the milder side of cross bikes but I feel like it's perfect for the 20 mile (one-way) commute I have.


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

I have 2 bikes. 1 Cyclocross for commute and wet condition (have fenders), 1 road bike for nice day fun (& exercise) ride.


----------

